# Unknown PCI device + no sound



## dragonrice (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi I'm Peter and I have a Toshiba Qosmio g35 av600 laptop. I've recently reinstalled a fresh copy of Windows XP Pro due to various problems I've had with my laptop. After that the reinstall I was missing tons of drivers so I obviously I went to Toshiba website for my laptop drivers and installed them all. Everything worked out well except for my sound. I tried installing my audio driver " SigmaTel HD Audio Driver for Windows XP (v5.10.4889.0) but I get an error message saying "The system does not support the driver you are attempting to install". I tried to install it many times but same error. I even tried to install it in safe-mode but no luck. So I went into my device manager and under "System devices" there's a yellow exclamation mark beside "PCI DEVICE". When I open it and go into the "details" tab I get these lines:

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_02
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_00011179
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&CC_0403

So I did some research on how to 'decode' it and I got something like "Intel HD audio" but the question is where do I download the drivers for this 'missing PCI device'? I've searched everywhere for them but can't find em  

System Specs:
Windows XP Pro SP2
core intel duo 1.83ghz
1gig ram


----------



## MichaelDee (Oct 15, 2007)

try the intel site. When you install it do you have the option to "continue anyway" or something like that?

Did you instal the modem driver? Many times both modem and audio drivers are required or you get the yellow exclamation mark beside an audio device.


----------



## BetoStudios (Feb 4, 2008)

I had the same problem when trying to reload a Qosmio laptop. It took me a whole day to figure out what the heck it was. well it turns out that i was missing a driver for the Intel HD audio. just type that in to the field where it says 'ask iris' and start clicking to find a download page. Keep in mind that the driver for the blue tooth sensor is kind of hard to find too. Be sure to slide the switch on the front side of the laptop to turn it on so the computer could sense that its there. Another tricky thing to find is the 'Biometric Coprocessor'. Just look under 'Security' and find something called "Fingerprint Utility" which includes the driver. That was a hard one. Ok i hope this helps. By the way the Intel HD audio driver is needed even if you have all your audio drivers installed cause it kind of includes the modem driver. You might have to down load the modem driver first and then try installing the Intel HD driver. ok gotta go!

Albert


----------

